# Going to order soon some strut bearings, bushes for front end n need some help....



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

Ok I have a 56,000 mile stock a4 goat and I want to replace some front suspension components except for springs and struts for now since i dont have money for all that. Actually I will be borrowing credit card from my day.

Now lets see if I know what to get, so I need 2 strut bushings, 2 strut bearings, and I stop right here what other parts are good to get while im working on the front end? What about this note I found:

Note: The strut leg to steering knuckle bolts must be renewed as they
are ONE USE ONLY stretch bolts.

Now how many of these bolts I need for both sides of front suspension? Anyone have part # for these bolts and or where to get them from? 

Now I would really like to to do this work myself, do I simply lift front end and let the wheels hang by support the front of car under the frame with jacks right? And I'll have to remove the whole strut assembly out of car and then rent a spring compressor tool to repalce the strut bearings and such right?

Pease if anyone have some steps to do or point me to a DIY location thanks


----------

